

Xbox Music - free music for window 8 - kmax12
http://www.xbox.com/en-US/music/home

======
kmax12
Seems like a game changer -- every Windows 8 or Windows RT tablet, PC, Windows
Phone 8, and Xbox 360 will get free streaming music. I don't know if this will
necessarily drive people to the windows platform, but I can definitely see it
causing people not to want to leave. Leave windows, lose you music collection.

~~~
zmonkeyz
Yeah i'll be keeping my Zune pass as long as i can. I like keeping 10 songs a
month.

